# Steering is loose?



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

It's a 2012 Chevy Cruze with 78,000 miles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's time for new sway bar links - they don't last all that long.

Check ball joints in the control arms and tie rods for play while you're under there.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> it's time for new sway bar links - they don't last all that long.
> 
> Check ball joints in the control arms and tie rods for play while you're under there.


agreed!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey j are you telling us that these new fangled Electro Mechanical steering racks have to be maintained with new Ball Joints and such ? 

What a rip off . great now we have to be diligent about these newer steering systems !


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks! I will check those out. Is there are recommended brand for the sway bar links?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 139706


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

johnnydicamillo said:


> Thanks! I will check those out. Is there are recommended brand for the sway bar links?


AC Delco apparently has new ones that are metal instead of the plastic design on the car. Probably hold up much better than those plastic things.

I replaced mine with Moogs, but I'm sure there are better options.


----------

